# Am I supposed to tip the restaurants?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

So I'm new. Went to a cafe and had to pay. There was a bill. I had to pay with postmates and I'm supposed to sign right? And I didn't tip because I don't want to mess up. But I felt like a stiffer so I left a dollar cash. Did I do it right or not?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Was the food for someone else? Yes? Have the customer tip. You left a tip for somebody else's order. You lost money.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Was the food for someone else? Yes? Have the customer tip. You left a tip for somebody else's order. You lost money.


How is he supposed to tip? I don't think he tipped me either.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> How is he supposed to tip? I don't think he tipped me either.


That's his problem. The food wasn't for you right? So why tip on something that isn't yours.

Plus, if YOU tip it'll make the restaurants you pick up from think that other delivery personal should tip too and it'll make it more difficult on the next person picking up.

Think of it as like an aux cord. Another driver has one and that makes the pax happy. The same pax gets to you, but you don't have an aux cord "but the other driver did. Man this guy sucks. 1 star"


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> That's his problem. The food wasn't for you right? So why tip on something that isn't yours.
> 
> Plus, if YOU tip it'll make the restaurants you pick up from think that other delivery personal should tip too and it'll make it more difficult on the next person picking up.
> 
> Think of it as like an aux cord. Another driver has one and that makes the pax happy. The same pax gets to you, but you don't have an aux cord "but the other driver did. Man this guy sucks. 1 star"


Interesting. Hey I have another question. Why does Caviar tell me to go into the delivery zone? It's only in San Francisco?


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Delivery zones are usually sized in such a way to insure that drivers aren't usually more than 10-15 min. away from a restaurant for pickup to improve delivery times from the customer's perspective. 
You can park further away, but depending on Caviar's algorithm, you might get fewer or no pings if you do.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Another way to look at the tipping thing is, customers tip waiters/waitresses not the restaurant. You are the waiter/waitress NOT the customer.

If the restaurant has a "tip back" policy (waiters/waitresses share a portion of their tips with the rest of the staff) next time your in the restaurant then share a portion of your tip with them.

BTW, thanks for trying to do the right thing. It isn't easy


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

No.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

As usual a simple foot massage will suffice.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

No you don't have to tip the restaurant. That's like an Uber driver tipping his pax. Servers don't like doing to go orders and Uber drivers hate working for Uber. but servers and restaurant employees get guaranteed minimum wage.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

I think the restaurant owner couldn't care less whether the order is TO GO or not. And he will tell his workers as much if he realizes that they are unhappy not receiving tips from Uber drivers. Remember the restaurant owner pays Uber 30% for these orders.


----------

